# RE: Metal roofing . . . that looks like cedar shakes



## firefighterjake (Nov 8, 2011)

Anyone have or know anyone that has gone with the metal roofs that look like cedar shakes . . . my wife and I are starting to explore our roofing options . . . there is no real rush . . . but I'm just curious if anyone has experience with these.


----------



## zzr7ky (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm also curious about these.  I saw them used in a huricane area they were screwwing them down.  

Hopefully someone will have decent info!

Mike


----------



## Hogwildz (Nov 8, 2011)

Back when I was roofing, I installed a product that was metal type shingles shaped and looked like terracotta tiles. Had to get a special brake and cutter etc with the system.
It was on a Buddhist Temple. Anyway, this system had 2"x4" used as lath underneath, no so unlike a cedar or stale roof.Was fairly easy to install once ya got the hang of it.
But valleys, rakes and any angle changes had to be cut and/or bend like a metal roof would be. Penetrations were a huge PITA.
Not much help as I don't remember the name of the system. I am sure there are a few out there these days. Looked real nice when done.
Probably going to be pretty pricey though. And I do beleieve they made them to look like cedar shakes and slate also.


----------



## nate379 (Nov 9, 2011)

There are a bunch of companies that make it.

http://www.interlockroofing.com/shake-roofing


----------



## billjustbill (Nov 9, 2011)

:roll:  Are you sure you want Metal Roofing?


----------



## billjustbill (Nov 9, 2011)

Talk with your insurance company first.  For metal roofing, they will give you a good deal better rates for a metal roof, but if you have a hailstorm, most companies do not cover "dents".  So, you will have to live with all the dents unless the damage causes leaks.  

Then, some companies will only fix the shingles/panels that are responsible for leakage.  Also, color matching isn't their worry...  So, you could have an expensive and even a lifetime metal roof with some dented panels and some spotchy missmatched colors....

....and you thought metal roofing would be simple... :roll: 

When golf ball size hail came down for over 30 minutes, in April of 2008, I began my roofing learning curve...  Asphalt shingles were not only in short supply, but during the following months, oil went to $140 a barrel.   State Farm was paying for the higher shingle shortage prices and my two R-Panel roof sheds were about 14 years old and got fully replaced at a cost of $700 a square, installed.  

That's when I learned about future changes and "living with dents" if you have future hail storms.  So, on the house and my third outbuilding's 30yr Architectural Shingles, I upgraded to a "Hail Resistant" asphalt shingle.  I bought a lifetime warrantied hail resistant shingle called "Armor Shield II".  At the time, it cost about $40 a square more, but for having them installed, State Farm reduced my Homeowners Policy 1/3rd; enough to pay for the added cost in three years.  I went from $1,500 to $997 a year.  That lower cost remains for every year the hail resistant shingles remain on the roof.  WHEN there is another 30 minute golf ball hailstorm, I don't have to worry about dents or mismatched patches, and I'll have them replaced WITHOUT ANY out of pocket money this time.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 9, 2011)

billjustbill said:
			
		

> :roll:  Are you sure you want Metal Roofing?



Pretty sure . . . up here the big concern is getting the snow load off the roof . . . I'm getting tired of using the snow rake . . . and this is with a very steep roof pitch.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Nov 9, 2011)

Was just checking this stuff out the other day..

http://www.bestbuymetals.com/arrowline-metal-shake-roofing.html

No experience with it though


----------



## billjustbill (Nov 9, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> billjustbill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm in North Central Texas where I have no experience with the kind of snow loads you live with.  The hail damage that comes over a 5 to 15 year timeframe is my experience and what I've learned to do in our region.

The one piece of advice I've learned has to do with "getting what you paid for".  In the 34 years of being a homeowner I have found, 100% of the time, that the roof you contracted isn't always the roof you get..... Shortcuts and unseen material changes or omissions offer dishonest roofing companies major profits:
 1.  Get more than one company to bid on your house to compare prices and the amount of Squares they say you need.  Check their past history and see if they are bonded so if one gets hurt on your property, it doesn't tangle you and your homeowner's policy for their injury.  Get every installation detail in writing by asking for an Itemized bid.  UP where you live, I heard roofers there don't like that at all; they just want to do it for a bottom line price.  The list should cover amounts and stock numbers for ice and water shield,  vent replacements, to drip edge color, etc......  
2. Be at home when the crew comes to take off the old roof and start the new one.  3.  Run your own itemized list of the supplies left for the job.
4.  Staying out of the roofers way, climb up as close as you can on your steep pitched roof and watch.  Even keep one of those disposable cameras in your pocket and take pictures of things that don't seem right....  
5.  Go with a company that will be around next week, next month and next year.   
6. Just like you use the web for hunting info and shopping for best prices, use it to educate yourself about the product and installation procedures before you sign anything or the projects begins.....  "Finehomebuilding.com" has a good forum for any question you have about your roof, and like this forum, it helps all levels of experience.

Lastly, after you get your new roof, if you know from the beginning, there are ways to get some money back.....  Ask how much of the bid was "Sales Tax".  You can deduct that from your Income Tax, and with a metal roof, it can be as much as on a new car.....  If you have a "Rewards Program" on your credit card, even though the insurance company may have already paid you, check to see if you can pay for your new roof in stages of completion using it.  I did, and by the time I was finished with all my roof replacements, I had enough reward points to choose a $500 gift card with enough points leftover to put toward half of another one.  Plus it offers another way to "Dispute the charges" if something goes wrong with the roofing company's work.


----------

